# "Bluetooth Bus Enumerator and Bluetooth Stack"



## regielya

I've installed the "Software Support for HP Integrated Module with Bluetooth Wireless Technology for Microsoft Windows 7" for my new DM3-1044NR which came with Win7 64Bit.

it says:

Prerequisites
- Bluetooth Module must be enabled and powered on. - Microsoft Windows 7 Bluetooth Bus Enumerator and Bluetooth Stack must be installed. - HP Wireless Assistant is required for device control via software.

where do I enable the bluetooth module and where do I download these bus enumerator and bluetooth stack ? I cant find em on HP website..

thanks - Reg.


----------



## johnb35

Didn't you call Hp for support?


----------



## regielya

I don't live in the U.S, and I don't have access for international phone numbers.. I'' try to call HP in my country and see how they can help me, but something inside of me is tellin' me they wont be able to help me, I'll be glad to hear some other thoughts.


----------



## regielya

they cant help me.. any suggestion ?


----------

